# Allez Elite



## dws21 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok so im going to pull the trigger on a 2010 Allez Elite this weekend but im torn between the classic specialized red or the saxo bank black white paint scheme. Any advice or pics of personel bikes suporting these color schemes?


----------



## killjoyken (May 16, 2010)

Red's not really my color, but I love the black and white. Here's mine with a few upgrades:


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

red isn't my color either... but... I like the Allez in red better.

Likewise, I didn't like the white scheme on the Secteur Elite either... that's why I got the gray scheme.

Here's my friend getting fitted to his Allez Elite









Here's a pic on the Long Island Railroad


----------



## Dallez (Jun 2, 2010)

I got the Black/White 2010 Allez Elite about a month ago. It's my first road bike and I am really enjoying it. I will try to snap some pics this weekend.

Like those easton wheels killjoyken.


----------



## JokerSeven (Jun 15, 2010)

Red all the way !


----------



## killjoyken (May 16, 2010)

Dallez said:


> I got the Black/White 2010 Allez Elite about a month ago. It's my first road bike and I am really enjoying it. I will try to snap some pics this weekend.
> 
> Like those easton wheels killjoyken.


This is my first road bike too.  Coming from MTB I'm amazed how fast this bike accelerates, especially with the new wheels and tires. I wasn't sure if I'd like road biking, but after a few rides I love this bike!


----------



## mwmuntz (Jul 22, 2010)

tednugent said:


> red isn't my color either... but... I like the Allez in red better.
> 
> Likewise, I didn't like the white scheme on the Secteur Elite either... that's why I got the gray scheme.
> 
> ...


I just picked up the gray Secteur Elite yesterday. Love it! The pictures do not do it justice. What a nice looking bike.


----------

